

Men not marrying? How deep does the problem go? - byEngineer
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rlvMAS_20K4

======
ripb
From the guidelines:

On-Topic: Anything that good hackers would find interesting. That includes
more than hacking and startups. If you had to reduce it to a sentence, the
answer might be: anything that gratifies one's intellectual curiosity.

Go back to Tumblr.

